# First HO Layout. Using XTRakCAD



## yourbrother (Jan 15, 2013)

New to the forum here. Also new to this great hobby. 
My father-in law who has been in a train club for quite a long time
got me hooked! Attached is the HO layout that I have building using XTrakCAD. 

This is one of the many I have done in XTrakCAD that I finally like.

The layout is 8' x 12'; room size is 16' x 12'. 
My plan is to assemble the benchwork into (3) 4' x 8' sections for easy storage. 

This is based off a HO layout I found by Byron Henderson.

Please feel free to comment and give suggestions on the attached HO Layout.
Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

You are going to play hell reaching anything in the middle of that board....


----------



## yourbrother (Jan 15, 2013)

HardcoreABN said:


> You are going to play hell reaching anything in the middle of that board....


Good point!
I need to figure out a easy way to reach the middle of the board. hwell:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Think about going for multiple 2x4ft (ish) 'modules' ( for easier storage) and going around the room. instead of a big board in the middle.

You'll get wider turns, and longer mainline runs. more length for yards and industry.

I'm doing sonethung similar. using multiple smaller modules. A couple are designed to lift out easily for access to the middle and other doorways.


----------



## yourbrother (Jan 15, 2013)

broox said:


> Think about going for multiple 2x4 ft 'modules' ( for easier storage) and going around the room. instead of a big board in the middle.


That's a good idea too! What about if I cut out a hatchway in the middle of the board something I can take out and replace when I do not need access?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Sure. hatchways are functional for the hard to reach places... But it'll get old fast if you've got to get in there to fix derails on a regular basis (probably happen more often than you think, especially if its a pain to get too! murpheys law)


----------

